# 1987 300ZX Turbo AC Issues



## LethalPhoenix (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok so my A/C blows nice and cold, which is good because it tends to hit 120 degrees or so during the summer in AZ, only problem is when I'm accelerating, the air switches to the windshield defrost vent and blows warm air. Some people have said to replace the 3 hoses on the right side of the car under the hood, thats all fine and dandy, but I think the damage to the hose is past the firewall in the passenger compartment. So where does that one hose that goes through the firewall end up in the passenger cabin?


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

LethalPhoenix said:


> Ok so my A/C blows nice and cold, which is good because it tends to hit 120 degrees or so during the summer in AZ, only problem is when I'm accelerating, the air switches to the windshield defrost vent and blows warm air. Some people have said to replace the 3 hoses on the right side of the car under the hood, thats all fine and dandy, but I think the damage to the hose is past the firewall in the passenger compartment. So where does that one hose that goes through the firewall end up in the passenger cabin?


sounds like a loss of vacumn or something , im not to sure on that particular model if the trap doors in the a/c system are vac accuated
but im sure someone on here will know


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's definitely a vacuum leak, mine has the same problem. Could be anywhere, unfortunately, all the actuators are vacuum run and spring loaded. Defrost happens to be the default position. It is in most cars.


----------

